# darwin to cairns down to melbourne . . .how long?



## liam.r (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all i am after a bit of advice

i am goin away with 3 friends doing a small world tour , we are visting thailand. Singapore. Australia, new zealand, fiji and L.A.

I am looking for some info on australia we are hoping to travel from darwin round to cairns and then the whole east coast down to sydney and then across to melbourne . We was looking at doing the darwin to cairns in a campervan and then bus or train along the coast stopping along the way.
We have set 6 weeks to be in australia do you think this will be long enough?
Do you think the campervan is a good idea?
What are the must sees along the way ? 
Hostels are these are best option ?

Any info will be great also if you have any info regards to something i havent mentioned please let me no thanks


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

Darwin to Cairns by campervan is doable but you need to think about what you're going to do on the way. It might be a bit boring unless you like looking at rocks or plan a few stops at different sights. You also need to be prepared for driving in heat and take note that it's not smart to drive at dusk or in the dark as that's when the kangaroos have a habit off hop hop hopping in front of your vehicle. You'll be upset if you hit one not only because you've just killed one of the animals you came to see but also because it might write off your vehicle, or worse... go through your windscreen.  You may also have to tackle overtaking extremely long trucks, which is scarey if you're an inexperienced driver, especially when the car that is approaching and seemed a long way off seems awfully close and you're still trying to get past the damn truck. Personally I'd say bus it from Darwin to Cairns then campervan from Cairns down the coast. Then you're free to be more spontaneous on the coastal route. Or just bus the lot.

If you're campervaning then in towns and cities you would stay at caravan parks which should be quite cheap. There will also be national parks with camping, usually there is still a fee attached to that which the local rangers will police. The advantage of staying at hostels is largely social but they often also have all the info you need about additional trips such as snorkelling on the reef. Caravan parks may not have so much and you may sometimes find you're surrounded by senior citizens.


----------



## Nadineee (May 10, 2011)

you can do that in 6 weeks, but its going to be a bit stress full to keep up with your schedule! there are many reasons which will make you stay longer, like meeting a lot of nice people or being hungover from partying


----------



## liam.r (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi thanks for the replys ... We have decided not to campervan in oz now we are goin to campervan the whole of new zealand it seams to be alot cheaper to do it there and is more practical for us .... 
What would you say are the must do things and the must see as i would be very dissapointes to come home and to of missed something ... Thanks


----------

